# 3 gallon tank



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

hiya im ice

my looking to buy a 2 - 3 gallon tank but dose it have to be made for betta fish or can it just be a 2 - 3 gallon tank for any fish and with a 2 - 3 gallon tank how much water conditoner do i put in my pet store only sell betta plus and its in such a small bottle for small tanks what should i do hiow much should i put in ill post a picture of it later


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

With any conditioner, it will say on the bottle how much to put it in. On some bottles, you have to peel a bit of the lable away because the directions are printed on the back. We can't tell you how much, because it is different for each conditioner. Most brands are different and they may be more or less concentrated.

If you're just keeping a Betta, it shouldn't matter too much what type of conditioner you use. They make some that are marketed specifically to Betta owners and I have had good experience with those in my brief time owning Bettas. 

Generally, you add very little conditioner. The one I'm using now it just about a teaspoon per gallon. The one I used previously was even less. 

Definitely read the directions. 

Oh, actually, I just checked and the one I am using now is Betta plus. If you look on the right hand lower corner, there is a "peel here" spot that says "info" and on the back it has the directions.

For Nutrafin Betta plus, you're supposed to add about one capful per gallon. 

You're right that it's very small, but I have a 5 gallon tank and my fish got sick so I was doing VERY frequent water changes (50-100 percent every day) and it's STILL lasted about 2 weeks or a bit more.

If you only have a 2 or 3 gallons it will probably last at least a month. 

But again, just always read the directions on the bottle.

You could probably also get away with adding slightly less than it says on the bettaplus one. Like 3/4 of a capful per gallon, but don't go any less than that. 

And also, not to be rude, but you'll probably get more help on this forum if you use punctuation in your posts. They're somewhat difficult to read...


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

You don't have to use Betta Plus.
I use AquaSafe put out by Tetra:
www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10312991


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks guys what do i need in a 2 - 3 gallon tank like im looking for a kit with a filter and what elise


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

ifish said:


> thanks guys what do i need in a 2 - 3 gallon tank like im looking for a kit with a filter and what elise



With 2-3 gallons, the most important thing is going to be a heater, not a filter.
Bare minimum, you will want the tank, heater, water conditioner and food (make sure the food is designed for Bettas. They don't do well on typical tropical fish feed)

Some 'extras' you probably want are a hood with a light and a filter. After that you want decorations and hiding places for your betta. Something at the bottom looks nice: rocks, gravel, glass gems, etc etc. They also have tons of decorations at just about all fish/pet stores)

But yeah, if you are looking for a kit, just go to the pet store and say "I'm looking for an aquarium starter kit that is 2 or more gallons and comes with at least a heater. They should be able to help you from there. However, be carefully about trusting everything they say on the care of your Betta. Some of them are somewhat misinformed.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thanks my food is made by nurtafin for betta 

and the kit i think im getting comes with a tank , gravel , a fliter and im gonna buy a heater and a thremoter

but how do i use a fliter


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would go with pellets.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

whats the diffrence? ive had a bad past with oellets my betta fish didnt see then sink and he died so i prefer flakes just to be safe they dont sink


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hikari betta bio gold pellets float so he shouldn't have any problem with them. Most people on the forum use them.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

are they more expensive my store i think only had flakes can my fish live a healthy and happy life on flakes


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's $2.69 at Petsmart here in the U.S. I have no idea what it would cost where you are.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

It will live on flakes - especially if they are flakes designed for Bettas. You can also mix it up and feed flakes some days and pellets others.

I also misinformed you above about the capfull of water conditioner. With that brand, one cap full treats HALF a gallon. Not a whole gallon. Everything else was right though. Sorry!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, there is nothing wrong with mixing flakes and pellets. Its good to have a variety.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

my tank is half a gallon so in my half gallon tank for now every other day i clean the tank and i put half a cap a the fish is fine but soon im gonna expand


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds like a plan! Your fish looks healthy tho which is awesome!


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i had this fish since the first week of march can you go see my album and see how happy she looks her name is gem becaue she looks like a rruby , sapphire mixed toghter


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

*he!! the long fins usually indicate male. Sometimes males have short fins tho. the only way to really tell is look for the gravid spot


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i thought if all fins were the same size it means its a girl


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

i bought an eclipse 3 gallon tank. it comes with a light and filter and you can probably find it on sale for about $35. 
i've used both aquasafe and bettasafe as a water conditioner. it takes about 7 drops per gallon; not very much, at all. 

i agree that the heater is very important. You can get a 25 watt for that size tank, though I also use a 50 watt in one of my 3 gal tanks and it works just fine and will be enough in case i have room to upgrade tank size in the future. 

Good luck!


----------

